# Rename Strength & Power section?



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Rather than create a seperate forum for Powerlifting, would it make more sense to rename the existing *Strength & Power* section to *Powerlifting & Strength Training*?

Thoughts?


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Agreed.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ok DISREGARD MY LAST POST IN YOUR STRONGMAN THREAD. tHIS WOULD MAKE MORE SENSE YES


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah thats good thinking :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I think its a good idea to create the powerlifting forum are we going to go ahead with this?

You could always have a seperate sub forum for athletics/sports/explosive training thoughts on this guys?


----------

